# "They live forever" -TapTapBettaCup-



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you guys ever been to a petstore and hear someone say "Want to get a betta? They live forever." And then they tap the little plastic cups e.e...

Does that bug anyone else? Because bettas do no live forever, if they did, they wouldn't ever die in those little cups e-e;

ON THE OTHER HAND....
I was talking to a PetSmart employee today (Went to both petco and petsmart today lol) and she was honest enough to tell me, that if I wanted to buy any of the fish in the filtered glass tanks, they may not be very healthy as the filters have been blowing out. 

She was removing the dead fish from the tanks ;w;... It was sad seeing a GIANT bag full of dead fish. But at least she was honest with me.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually haven't heard that before. However, I have heard people say that Bettas have about a 50% chance of surviving the first week at your house... And I've heard plenty of stories of people buying bettas only to have them die within a day or two. My first betta lived about 2-3 years, which at the time I thought was a decent amount of time for them live, especially once I realized that for last half of a year or so he had pretty bad SBD (IE he swam on his side and had a really hard time swimming towards the bottom of the tank)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My petco usually does a good job keeping the bettas healthy but the last time I went I stacked up over 10 dead ones for them .......to be fair they had been severely understaffed for about a week with sickness but still.....


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't heard that one. Personally I love Petco's prices and items better, but my Petsmart takes better care of their betta fish. My Nemo I got from Petco and he lived for two years...I thought that was good...I have learned so much already since joining here only like a week or two ago. Splash is living any better than Nemo did so hopefully he is around longer.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Really? No one has seen that before? I've seen it twice, and it bugs me in all honesty. -w- It's just like, Would YOU want to be in a little cup on a shelf, waiting for someone to buy you and HOPEFULLY provide a good home.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

For all the would be "Recuers" just remember the more fish you "Rescue" the more they will replace them with equally horrible bad genetic, disease ridden fish.
If you really want to help the craft stop rescuing!!!
Buy from a breeder, can't afford it you say?
Many breeders cull thier fish, by far the culls you will recieve will be ten times better than the best "Rescued" fish.
I am sure there are many breeders here that would gladly give you thier superior culls than have you buy the stuff and support a market that will never change due to corperate policy.
Also you should know that 90% of the bettas from places like petco and petsmart have Mycro..a very nasty disease that infects everything it touches and is very hard to get rid of, so if you do have any bettas worth anything chances of killing him or her are very good.
Resuce the culls and forget about the sad fish in the cups that are near death and opt for the good ones you will be helping a breeder find homes for.
How many breeders here agree?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have seen kids mess with the cups at walmart. 



> Also you should know that 90% of the bettas from places like petco and petsmart have Mycro


Really? Then why are all 17 of my rescues alive? And we are talking near death - not something simple like fin rot.
Sorry but I am not willing to take a breeders defective fish especially if they are going to charge me $35 to ship it here.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

never going to buy another fish from petco. I can't. I want a beautiful 'show-quality' gorgeous fishy(but not to breed or show since there are no shows here...I'm just a hobbyist! hehe :3) And if I buy another fish from them I won't have room for my dream fish. I already got fred from there. 

It really really irks me to see the little children running around going I'm gonna buy this betta! Do you have .83 more cents because I don't have that much money! 
what. >.< Merr. Those kids were talking about buying a BABY betta. yeah like that would stand a chance. 

I had one before I knew anything about bettas for about a year. He passed at a year and probably would have lasted longer if I had taken better care of him and was actually educated  sad sad sad panda. I named him blueberry. But I guess all I can do is learn right? I feel like I'm doing as best of a job I can with Fred. 

I think petstores should be a place for education rather than teaching that animals...LIFE=$$$. 

I knew they didn't ''live forever' but I always knew they were pretty hardy fish.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Most folks mean well, but the sad fact is that the well meaning folks are contributing to this problem.
Please buy from a breeder or check with someone here on the forum before you feel the urge to "rescue".


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

well I haven't ever heard the 'live forever' thing but yes I have seen many customers not just kids banging on the side of the jar...... Once there was a yellow crowntail in a petshop and these people were in there looking at the bettas, they saw the yellow crowntail and said hey lets get this one and then started banging on the poor things tank so hard that the water was sloshing around. The betta was sick and didn't respond but I couldn't stand it, the guy who banged on the tank turned his back for a second to look at something else. I saw my chance and practically ran up to the free assistant and told her I would take the yellow crowntail, when the guy turned back to look at the betta he wanted I was already hurriedly carrying him out the door. He saw me and was majorly angry that I got the betta but I was gone before he got a chance to say anything.

I am not a rude person and would never barge in to buy something that someone else had decided to buy but I could not stand the thought of how short and miserable that bettas life would have been if he went home with those people, I didn't really want another betta at the time, let alone pay for a ridiculously overpriced sick fish but I couldn't stand by and do nothing. The betta 'Monty' I called him recovered fully and lived to about 3 years old.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Darth said:


> Most folks mean well, but the sad fact is that the well meaning folks are contributing to this problem.
> Please buy from a breeder or check with someone here on the forum before you feel the urge to "rescue".


Okay, I've been reading what everyone has to say. And I made another thread stating I prefer breeders bettas much more BUT I do think, if you feel a special tug for a sick betta, that you should act on it. I know if I hadn't for my two girls, I'd regret it.

I do understand that it is only prompting the store to get more fish and neglect them, but that's why we as a betta community whole should write and complain to corps so they know how we feel, that even though we paid for the fish, we didn't want too.


----------



## thisismethere (Oct 16, 2012)

Honestly,If I would have seen that happen I would have done the same thing. Do you have pics of Monty? =)


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I knew this would ruffle some feathers, but it isnt me that should be the target here...yes, i am glad you saved 17 fish, you were lucky but that is 17 more fish replaced by some that may not fare so well.
I bet they store did not stop after they sold you those 17 did they?
I have seen a few places that have a clue, but it has been years and I could count them on 3 fingers.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Huh, that's a new one to me. Most of the pet stores I've seen claim the oposite, that they don't live very long and therefore don't require a huge commitment. However, that's typically surrounded by "that .25 gallon cup is more than enought room for your betta and a goldfish", "they live in puddles made by the hooves of cattle", "they don't need a heater", and other claims of that sort.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Really? Even when I was a kid, the guy in charge of fish told me his lasted 3 years in a half gallon unheated bowl. At the time, I thought that was true but my mom still wanted heaters for the tanks. Now that I'm older, I highly doubt that fish lived three years, especially if it was unheated.


----------



## MidTnBetta (Sep 12, 2012)

When I was in high school, I had a wal-mart betta VT male who lived probably 2 1/2 years. I know he lived 2 years as I got him in 10th grade and still had him when I graduated. He was in a 1 gallon, unheated bowl that got weekly water changes. I know, still horrible, but he stayed in a warm room, and I didn't know a ton about bettas then. So it is entirely possible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> Most folks mean well, but the sad fact is that the well meaning folks are contributing to this problem.
> Please buy from a breeder or check with someone here on the forum before you feel the urge to "rescue".


 At least the individual does well. It is a rescue you are rescueing the fish from an envirement that would kill it or severly shorten there life.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> I knew this would ruffle some feathers, but it isnt me that should be the target here...yes, i am glad you saved 17 fish, you were lucky but that is 17 more fish replaced by some that may not fare so well.
> I bet they store did not stop after they sold you those 17 did they?
> I have seen a few places that have a clue, but it has been years and I could count them on 3 fingers.


If you knew it would upset people why post it? The store does not care if they die buy it or it die it does not matter. They dont care it only costs them .50$ per fish and they get them in mass quanity.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My Petco fish are fine and healthy. No problems buying from them.

I have bought from breeders as well and have been happy but wallet empty:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco has great variety.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I honestly never heard this one before. 
My Petsmarts and Petcos just let me buy my fish. They don't say anything, they just do their job. I sympathy rescued Winnie, she's a gorgeous dragon scale now. Well, not sure on the dragon part but she's not lethargic anymore! 

Why can't we just be happy for the ones who helped a fish's life? Even if the fish we buy get replaced, there's more to come soon. There's no end to the cups, rumors, or bad advice. It's just life, we have to deal with it even if it's nonsense for us fish lovers. /: 

As long as you help the fish, what's the difference if you have to buy it? Even if you buy from a good breeder, it doesn't mean that they're going to stop making high quality fish, neither the fish mills on mass reproducing. Lets just be happy for the fish getting saved.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

*GREAT Article*



LebronTheBetta said:


> I honestly never heard this one before.
> My Petsmarts and Petcos just let me buy my fish. They don't say anything, they just do their job. I sympathy rescued Winnie, she's a gorgeous dragon scale now. Well, not sure on the dragon part but she's not lethargic anymore!
> 
> Why can't we just be happy for the ones who helped a fish's life? Even if the fish we buy get replaced, there's more to come soon. There's no end to the cups, rumors, or bad advice. It's just life, we have to deal with it even if it's nonsense for us fish lovers. /:
> ...



Thank you Lebron. This was a moving statement. I agree with it. <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its either die on a shelf and get replaced or get a good home from us.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw, shucks. Thanks Registered. 
I agree with Choc. As long as the betta gets a good life, it should be okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah look Carter gets a palace to himself.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting thread- I've never bought from a breeder actually, not that I'm against it, I just typically end up falling for bettas from LPSs. I maintain about 15 bettas at a time, I've lost some yes, but most I've had for years. Been to some horrible stores and some that are willing to learn... 
I can see the point of not rescuing fish because that will perpetuate the problem.... Rescuing (aka buying) fish from the shelves does in a way create a vacuum per se, a place to bring in more sickly fish in need of rescue.
However, that is unfortunatley irrelavent, because sadly at the end of the week (or 2 or whatever) the petstores generally make room for more fish by flushing the dead or diseased fish down the toilet. They will make room on the shelves regardless.
So until they don't sell bettas at all, I will continue to rescue fish.

And sorry to say we cannot argue that buying the bettas is what keeps them selling them, because they do not actually make a profit from selling bettas. It's fish accessories that make profit.
ChoclateBetta I love your signature!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw, shucks. Thanks Registered.


That was hannah, not me, but I agree with her 




Katy said:


> Interesting thread- I've never bought from a breeder actually, not that I'm against it, I just typically end up falling for bettas from LPSs. I maintain about 15 bettas at a time, I've lost some yes, but most I've had for years. Been to some horrible stores and some that are willing to learn...
> I can see the point of not rescuing fish because that will perpetuate the problem.... Rescuing (aka buying) fish from the shelves does in a way create a vacuum per se, a place to bring in more sickly fish in need of rescue.
> However, that is unfortunatley irrelavent, because sadly at the end of the week (or 2 or whatever) the petstores generally make room for more fish by flushing the dead or diseased fish down the toilet. They will make room on the shelves regardless.
> So until they don't sell bettas at all, I will continue to rescue fish.
> ...


EXCELLENT POST :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Petco and Petsmart will sell Bettas regardless if I buy one or not. I would have missed out on Bubbles and Fluffy if I had the attitude that they aren't good enough because they are from a Petco/smart. Better they go home with me then random person number 1 that also bought this


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I thought that was you. Whoops...
Thanks HANNAH. ;-)


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

phaydra said:


> petco and petsmart will sell bettas regardless if i buy one or not. I would have missed out on bubbles and fluffy if i had the attitude that they aren't good enough because they are from a petco/smart. Better they go home with me then random person number 1 that also bought this



so cute!! You named a betta fluffy xdd!!!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, I thought that was you. Whoops...
> Thanks HANNAH. ;-)


LOL you're welcome


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> so cute!! You named a betta fluffy xdd!!!


Fluffy Destroyer of the Worlds
He's a laugh a minute and has tried to eat everything in his tank at least once.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Never heard anyone say they live for ever. Have though heard multiple times "they don't live very long" and have seen numerous people bang at fish tanks, reptile tanks, cages and pretty much anything that may hold an animal inside. This specially occurs in the zoo, I have to go around reminding people that that hurts the animals... the vibrations are not fun for them and animals are not there for you to "watch them do something".


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> I knew this would ruffle some feathers, but it isnt me that should be the target here...yes, i am glad you saved 17 fish, you were lucky but that is 17 more fish replaced by some that may not fare so well.
> I bet they store did not stop after they sold you those 17 did they?
> I have seen a few places that have a clue, but it has been years and I could count them on 3 fingers.


Lemme tell you this.

Even if those 17 fish had died in their little plastic cups, do you really think a big chain is going to stop selling them? No. They won't.

May as well give one fish a good home for a few days than suffering in a tiny cup.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

kithy said:


> lemme tell you this.
> 
> Even if those 17 fish had died in their little plastic cups, do you really think a big chain is going to stop selling them? No. They won't.
> 
> May as well give one fish a good home for a few days than suffering in a tiny cup.


Right on!!! Thank you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

On yahoo people are like my Betta lived forever in a bowl.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Yes I have some photos of Monty, I tried to pick out the best one but it isn't so great, anyhow here it is, probably should mention that the plastic plant in the tank is likely to cause people to cringe..... I didn't know much about bettas when I got Monty and yes he tore his tail so the plastic plant came out of the tank and I only ever used live and silk since then.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's just life, we have to deal with it even if it's nonsense for us fish lovers. /:
> 
> Lets just be happy for the fish getting saved.


A very mature and open-minded viewpoint. And very well-stated. 
Thank you, Lebron


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am sure Carter is glad Mom bought him for me. The advantage I had. I never heard the myths. I took my ten gallon down and thought the Betta would like the heater he got it. I thought the Betta would like a bigger tank he got it.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be glad to. Just to NOT be in that little cup.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This guy feels the same way.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

That is an amazing picture! I suddenly have the urge to go buy a betta that screams to be named fluffy...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks it shows his curosity.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Katy said:


> That is an amazing picture! I suddenly have the urge to go buy a betta that screams to be named fluffy...


Haha! Fluffy! It's like naming a cat, Gil. Cute and ironic.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people say that about bettas...mostly the people who have never owned one. The people who were suckered in to buying a betta and putting it in a bowl will tell you that they only live for like a week, and they still don't realize it was due to their own neglect. I tell ya, for the "most intelligent" creature on the planet, a lot of us sure know nothing about anything.



Kithy said:


> Lemme tell you this.
> 
> Even if those 17 fish had died in their little plastic cups, do you really think a big chain is going to stop selling them? No. They won't.
> 
> May as well give one fish a good home for a few days than suffering in a tiny cup.


 
I agree with both sides of the argument. Yes, if NO ONE bought any more bettas from pet stores and ONLY bought them from breeders, the pet stores would be making no revenue off of bettas. But the chances that EVERYONE will stop buying bettas from pet stores is close to nil. Its like when vegetarians say that not eating meat will result in less cruelty to livestock...no. Now the animal is dead and theres no one around to eat it so its just going to be made into cat food or worse, thrown away.

I would love to buy fish from breeders, but the $35 to ship a 10 or 20 dollar fish is just another extra expense most people wouldn't want to pay...I mean thats more than 3 hours of work for me at my current, low-paying job


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

My sister believed all the crazy stuff..."they live in puddles", "they live forever", "change the water once a week"(in a tiny half gallon tank), etc. She bought a betta for my niece, and wondered why it was so lethargic and sickly after four months.
When I took him in, I didn't believe he was a betta. He was the color of a pale goldfish and his fins were almost nonexistent. It hasn't even been a month and he's feisty, crimson, and beautiful. 

Bettas are definitely not indestructible, but it is amazing how resilient they can be.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If they die on the shelf or dont get bought it does not matter to the buisness. The one certain thing is that there will always be a new Betta on that shelf. My Petco is great with Bettas. They move in the Cup watch you and are already Perked up.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think if your end goal is to have a line of beautifully bred, healthy, show fish then going to a breeder might be a good idea. That's not saying you can't get that kind of quality of fish from a pet store but your odds are definitely better from a breeder. 

For me, I've no desire to breed :3 So when I am fully ready to get my future betta, I will go and find the saddest little thing at Walmart and do everything in my power to give him a good life.

I'm a romantic, what can I say xP


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco has greay Bettas. I haveseen a few that looked very similar to people like Mos Bettas. And other top Breeders.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL I have a couple of cats already but I suddenly have the urge to adopt a 3rd and name it Gill...

I love Kithy's post... I sooo respect betta breeders and will venture to that if I desire a pure line, but for now, I love my unhealthy LPS bettas and strive to do all I can to bring them back to good health.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Petco bettas look like high quality Bettas and are very active here.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Not all bettas from LPS's are bad, often many of them come from breeders. They just don't often get the care they need, and sometimes have mixed genetics


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They all come from breeders where else?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well obviously, but most come from decent breeders not just people trying to mass produce bettas.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

DragonFyre14 said:


> Well obviously, but most come from decent breeders not just people trying to mass produce bettas.


I don't think the breeders have bad intentions, they just can't house them all. But what they don't seem to realize is the fish would be better in the jar or cup with them since they'll give water changes, rather than on a shelf HOPING to be purchased into a good home.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Not all breeders breed with the fish's best interests in mind. It's the same for dogs or cats with mills and back yard breeders. Many only think of the profit, even if it's for sub-par animals. So they tend to over breed to mass produce animals to sell. Which is why some pet store bettas don't look the greatest in health or in color/finnage.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would think most chain stores would prefer getting them by mass amount cheap from a bad breeder.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would think most chain stores would prefer getting them by mass amount cheap from a bad breeder.


More profit for them. When it comes down to it most chain stores just want your money. They need it, really. And if they can sell you things you don't need or unhealthy fish, they probably will.

That's not to say all fish store fish are sick or that all stores or sales persons are bad. Some truly care about the fish. 

Unfortunately, money makes the world go round, not healthy pets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Petco seems to use a mass breeder that breeds healthy colorful Bettas. Believe it or not they do nor perk up in good tanks because they are already perked up.They even swim around the cup too or stare at you.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Our Petco seems to use a mass breeder that breeds healthy colorful Bettas. Believe it or not they do nor perk up in good tanks because they are already perked up.They even swim around the cup too or stare at you.


Same here with our Petco. They do a pretty good job so I continue to go there for all my pet stuff. But Walmart's bettas, on the other hand <.< We don't even need to go there.

When you find that one pet store that does all the right things, it's worth going to everytime you need to.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are Walmart just sells bad supplies.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine only recently started carrying betta again and they are awful. One day we found two males in one cup. I was so angry.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kithy said:


> Mine only recently started carrying betta again and they are awful. One day we found two males in one cup. I was so angry.


This happens A LOT at my local walmart.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> This happens A LOT at my local walmart.


It's so disappointing. But it enforces where I'll try and rescue a little guy when I'm set up for it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I someday want to buy baby Bettas and get them to aquabid as good pet Bettas.


----------

